# Netflix running GB 2.3.4 Working Now. Network issue



## MMAMO01 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am running GB 2.3.4 with GummyCharge 1.5 and netflix stopped working. It just spins on the Netflix window then give me a Connection Failed error. Is anyone else seeing this issue?


----------



## dave_nole (Jun 24, 2011)

The netflix streaming service is down for everybody


----------



## watersrules (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine is up and running


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

dev area is for releases only


----------



## RaiderWill (Jul 16, 2011)

I know its a new day.. But my Charge is on Gummy 1.5GE w Go Launcher EX and Flix's is running just fine for me..

Who Needs The Galaxy S2 ~!


----------

